
Hackers Attack on City Water Station Destroys Pump - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/hackers-destroy-water-pump/
======
jsaxton86
My favorite part about this hack is the fact that the initial attack vector
was PHPMyAdmin. Really?

I know SCADA systems used by the electric utilities are required to adhere to
security guidelines defined by NERC-CIP (Critical Infrastructure Protection),
and I'd be shocked if there weren't massive violations of whatever the water
utility equivalent is.

